# IE7 "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage"



## Eukanuba863 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi guys,

thanks for letting me post...

I know alot of people have been having trouble getting a webpage to come up in IE7... but i think i have a unique situation...

let me first off say that i have tried everything including running with no ad-ons and reset the entire browser to starting settings(by hitting that button that does all of that)...

the thing is i'm using Firefox right now to write this... which means i'm connected to the internet...

i have tried starting up in "safe mode with networking"...

but i keep getting "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage"...

I think of myself as a Guru... and have programed my own browsers... so this is really killing me because i can't get it...

any help would be much obliged...

thanks,
Buck

p.s. the Hijackthis log is attached as hijackthis.txt

thanks again


----------



## Eukanuba863 (Feb 7, 2008)

can anybody help me?


----------



## Eukanuba863 (Feb 7, 2008)

or a better question... WILL anybody help me?


----------



## desktopiq (Feb 8, 2008)

Try to disable add-ons through Manage Add-ons. IE error issues are mostly solved by managing Add-ons. In Manage Add-ons window find out which add-ons IE is currently using and which ones it used. Try disabling them or --- get an update from Microsoft Website, which will search the Windows components first and if there is a patch already there then it will install it. Good luck


----------



## Eukanuba863 (Feb 7, 2008)

i've tried that...


----------



## Eukanuba863 (Feb 7, 2008)

anybody else got any ideas?


----------



## Eukanuba863 (Feb 7, 2008)

anybody at all?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

You need to be more patient. The helpers here are volunteers.

what security programs do you have?

why do you think you are infected??


----------



## Eukanuba863 (Feb 7, 2008)

eset system secuirity 3..

idk if i'm infected but i posted my hijackthis.log...

My WMP is messed up too when i het preferences all that comes up is the "BURN-settings" tab no other tabs show up like "player options" etc...

could there be a corelation between them? 

and if so could they both WMP and IE7 be reinstalled on a Vista System?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

To make sure you arnt infected do this

I would recommend that you go *here*; read and follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, to *here*. _(Just click on the coloured links.)_

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


Good luck :smile:

Please also remember *DO NOT* post your logs in this thread, please start a new thread *here*. _(Just click on the coloured link.)_ and post the logs.


----------



## johnyburnaway (Jan 25, 2008)

I have the exact same problem. In Vista, the functionality of several programs that connect to the internet is all based in IE7's ability to function. IE dies, they all die. For me, such affected programs include Windows Media Player and iTunes. Other programs that can still connect, however, include Firefox, AIM, BitTorrent, Winamp... etc. Nothing any of the forums suggests has helped me either and my previous post didn't receive a single response. This, however, is definitely a Vista-unique problem seeing as all the people that disabling addons, security software...etc worked for were on XP.


----------



## Eukanuba863 (Feb 7, 2008)

yeah anybody got any help for us?


----------



## Eukanuba863 (Feb 7, 2008)

are any of the updates supposed to help?


----------



## mmortal03 (Feb 16, 2008)

Have you found any solutions to this problem? I am having the same problem, and it isn't an IE proxy server problem.


----------



## johnyburnaway (Jan 25, 2008)

Eukanuba, I'm glad we figured this one out. My box WAS unchecked, but I didn't think anything of it, however, when I checked and unchecked it it worked.


----------



## Eukanuba863 (Feb 7, 2008)

yeah man... if you ever need help again you know where to find me...


----------



## fsidegrind (Feb 21, 2008)

so what is it that was or was not checked, or unchecked?


----------



## _Theo_ (Dec 21, 2008)

I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU GUYS !!!!!

EUKANUBA complains that nobody answers promptly and then when you figure how to solve the damn problem out you don't bother to share the solution !!!! 

PLEASE, GIVE ME A BREAK !!!!! ... AND SHARE THE FRIGGING SOLUTION !!! :upset:


----------

